# New Purchases and Range Report



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Back in Jan or Feb I purchased an EAA Windicator 4 inch .357 magnum blue'd

Windicator- Weihrauch - European American Armory/USSG

Last week I finally made up my mind that I wasn't satisfied or happy with my SD9VE so I made a family member whom didn't have a 9mm handgun very happy then purchased a M&P 2.0 Compact 9mm which I go a really good deal on at 369.99

https://www.smith-wesson.com/firearms/mp-9-m20-4-compact

Range Report:

I don't have much to compare the Windicator too, the only double action revolver experience I had was with a C02 Pellet gun and a Taurus Judge that wasn't mine. At that, in single action I put everything exactly where I wanted to. Double action needs a little work, my technique need's to be refined as well as practiced, I need to get used to the double action trigger pull, and I feel like I was anticipating the shot especially when I was slow firing. I was shooting Monarch 158 grain that I got from Academy. As I said, this is the first experience I've had with the platform and cartridge and I was impressed. There was a extremely noticeable sound on the steel targets when I was shooting .357 and you could tell it was hitting quiet a bit harder than the 9mm rounds I brought out. All in all it was well worth the money spent on it.

I cannot say enough good things about the M&P 2.0 Compact. If you are on the fence buy it, you will not regret it. Extremely crisp trigger, excellent ergonomics, the pistol felt like a natural extension of my hands. The grip texture made it extremely easy to hold, I can see where it might cause some issues rubbing against bare skin but a good holster solves that issue. While on the subject of holsters it fits all the ones I got for my full size Gen 1 .40 so that was a plus. I hit everything I aimed at, no issues jamming. Again, all in all money well spent.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice review. I have been wanting a new revolver lately, so thanks for the review. I practice/dry fire my Taurus 605 .357 snubby when sitting around watching tv for practice in double action a couple times a week. I have developed a feeling for how to hold it and how to use the tip of my trigger finger to touch a spot on the side of the gun when pulling that has allowed me to develop a pretty consistent shot. A clue when I am at the end of my trigger pull and the gun is ready to shoot. This allows me to feel more comfortable knowing when it will go boon. I may be odd, but I value dry fire quite a bit and like to develop personal shooting cues.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

My experience with the EAA Windicator has been very positive. After I bought mine I happened to take it to the range at the same time as my 6" GP100, I no longer own the Ruger because the 4" Windicator was noticeably more accurate with every ammo I brought.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The .357 S&W Magnum is, in the opinion of many, one of the best handgun cartridges ever invented.
It replaced the 45 Colt in 1935 as the most powerful handgun cartridge available, a position it held until the arrival of the .44 S&W Magnum in 1956.

@RedLion, this is the same technique I use with my older 605. I pull until the very tip of my trigger finger just touches the frame, and then I know the very next couple thousandths of an inch will release the hammer.
Anyone who has never fired a S&W J frame or a good copy thereof is usually not familiar with the "stacking effect" of the trigger. In the beginning, a shooter new to this usually has trouble with consistent shooting.
I have fired a 605 that had Wollf trigger and main springs installed and the difference is remarkable, but I haven't gotten around to doing anything about it. And may never.

My all time favorite handgun rounds, culled from over 50 years of shooting them, are in order the 45 Colt, .357 magnum, 45 ACP, and 44 magnum.
The 9MM Parabellum (or Luger) never even appears on the list, although I do have one pistol so chambered - a Walther P1 which is part of my military collection.

A farmer, homesteader, or other rural dweller on a budget would be very well served with a 4" barreled DA revolver and a lever action carbine both chambered in 357. (Plus a shotgun). Any firearms after that would simply be gravy on top of the meat and potatoes.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You hit on one of my favorite things about the M&P's. Compact M&P or 6" Glock 40 10mm and everything in between use the same holster. 

Bravo on not getting a Shield.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The .357 S&W Magnum is, in the opinion of many, one of the best handgun cartridges ever invented.
> It replaced the 45 Colt in 1935 as the most powerful handgun cartridge available, a position it held until the arrival of the .44 S&W Magnum in 1956.
> 
> @RedLion, this is the same technique I use with my older 605. I pull until the very tip of my trigger finger just touches the frame, and then I know the very next couple thousandths of an inch will release the hammer.
> ...


357 alone is good enough reason to have a Revolver. My 45 Colt is cool , but the 357 far more useful and flexible


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> 357 alone is good enough reason to have a Revolver. My 45 Colt is cool , but the 357 far more useful and flexible


With one you can fire anything from a CCI snake shot to a full house hard cast 185 grain deer load ( if your pistol is a Ruger or S&W N frame).
I do not hand load and stick to 158 grain hollow points or soft points in my carry gun, truck gun, woods guns.
Even in my snubby.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> With one you can fire anything from a CCI snake shot to a full house hard cast 185 grain deer load ( if your pistol is a Ruger or S&W N frame).
> I do not hand load and stick to 158 grain hollow points or soft points in my carry gun, truck gun, woods guns.
> Even in my snubby.


 It it must be shot and a hand gun is the weapon make it a 357 and tag it .


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The .357 S&W Magnum is, in the opinion of many, one of the best handgun cartridges ever invented.
> It replaced the 45 Colt in 1935 as the most powerful handgun cartridge available, a position it held until the arrival of the .44 S&W Magnum in 1956.
> 
> @RedLion, this is the same technique I use with my older 605. I pull until the very tip of my trigger finger just touches the frame, and then I know the very next couple thousandths of an inch will release the hammer.
> ...


I get what your saying. I was shooting a metal gong target from appx 25 yards away just like between the .40 and 9mm there was a noticeable difference in sound and energy when I hit it with a .357. I didn't think it was too much to handle either and I have no doubt that with time and practice I will improve my revolver skills. The fly in the ointment is the reason I chose to invest in a 9mm handgun, ammo cost. I was satisfied with the performance of my .40 cal handgun and do believe the .40 is a better round than the 9mm. When you're buying premium bonded ammo, which should be what you're using for carry, there isn't a huge price difference however where 9mm has .40, .357 magnum, and everything else handgun beat is the price of cheap range ammo. Checking right now I found that 9mm FMJ/Ball ammo is half as much as .357 and while the gap was closer with .40 it still was the cheaper option. This was the case when I was checking local shelf prices and online bulk options. On the other hand, as I stated above, in order for a 9mm or a .40 to be effective you must use good ammo for it which is significantly more expensive than the bulk range stuff and I believe the inexpensive .357 ammo I got from Academy would be a good option whether I was carrying on the city street or on some backwoods trail.

Anyways, next range session I believe I'm going to put some .38 through the Windicator along with some of Buffalo Bore's .357 offerings.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

My 45 ACP can't do anything long 185 or 230 maybe need some work it's SA, my .22 colt huntsman is great CCI 40gr, my 8 3/4 " S+W M29 flips woodchucks/ground hogs most every time 240gr rem, I bet a black bear would be in trouble. Have only done those with a 58 ML


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I get what your saying. I was shooting a metal gong target from appx 25 yards away just like between the .40 and 9mm there was a noticeable difference in sound and energy when I hit it with a .357. I didn't think it was too much to handle either and I have no doubt that with time and practice I will improve my revolver skills. The fly in the ointment is the reason I chose to invest in a 9mm handgun, ammo cost. I was satisfied with the performance of my .40 cal handgun and do believe the .40 is a better round than the 9mm. When you're buying premium bonded ammo, which should be what you're using for carry, there isn't a huge price difference however where 9mm has .40, .357 magnum, and everything else handgun beat is the price of cheap range ammo. Checking right now I found that 9mm FMJ/Ball ammo is half as much as .357 and while the gap was closer with .40 it still was the cheaper option. This was the case when I was checking local shelf prices and online bulk options. On the other hand, as I stated above, in order for a 9mm or a .40 to be effective you must use good ammo for it which is significantly more expensive than the bulk range stuff and I believe the inexpensive .357 ammo I got from Academy would be a good option whether I was carrying on the city street or on some backwoods trail.
> 
> Anyways, next range session I believe I'm going to put some .38 through the Windicator along with some of Buffalo Bore's .357 offerings.


I shoot 38's in my 357's and only use magnums for carry, household guns, and to fire a few at the range.
I try to keep CCI Blazer 38 Special lead roundnose, or any other quality lead bullet cartridges, in backstock. Lead is much kinder to pistol barrels than copper jackets.
Winchester White Box 130 grain FMJ 38's in the 100 round "economy pack" can be had where we live for $30 or less per 100.

My 38 Special chambered pistols I generally leave loaded with Remington 148 grain full wad cutters. This is an excellent defense round, the full diameter flat nose cuts nice holes in tissue, whereas round noses just kind of push the tissue out of the way.

Just because a caliber is not the latest craze, and may be 100+ years old, doesn't necessarily make it bad.


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

Ive got a few older model Smith and Wesson 38s and 357 in the stable, but recently picked up a Taurus 605. That little gun is great! only thing I did to it was add hogue grips and painted the front sight blaze orange...….absolutely a great shooting gun.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Made a trip to the range and shot both of em again over the weekend (what better way to spend 4th of july weekend!). I'm still working on my double action trigger pull, looked up some techniques on the internet and it seems to be improving but I need a lot more practice. More than likely my next ammo buy is going to include some budget .38 as .357 is rather expensive. Both the M&P 9c and M&P Shield 9mm where more accurate than the shooter and loads of fun. I can tell that I need to do this more often. When I start out I'm rusty and inaccurate which improves as the session goes. Well inaccurate is the wrong phrase, not as accurate as I like to be fits better, I do still hit the target.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have acquired a Ruger RPR in 338 . But have not fired it and it will be some time before I have time to mess with it. It is a beast.


----------

